# Buck Decoys...dont miss out..



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Well guys...if you buy ANYTHING next year for bow season, buy a BUCK DECOY!! My friend Eric killed a great buck last night over the buck decoy. He is the 4th guy in our group to kill a 3 1/2 yr + buck using a decoy this season!!!!

I'm sold!! Expecially if you hunt a lot of field edge situations. How many times have you seen a great buck come into the field or "close" to your stand, only to walk by out of range??

If you have the decoy out its 90% certian he will walk right up to it with his hackles up, and ears back, only to receive a nice arrow behind the shoulder 

Granted, not every stand location is indicitive to carrying in and setting up a decoy, but if you can...USE ONE!! You will be amazed at the results.

Carry Lite decoys are great!!!

PR


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone use the flat decoys like Renzos I believe? I have a pretty good walk and would like the lightest possible. Plus, they seem to be less expensive than the full 3D models.

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

We've never tried them. 

I would think they would be better than nothing? I know they have a lot of luck with them out west hunting pronghorn.

I had a massive 10pt a couple weeks ago come in to a grunt call, only to hang up at 50 yards. I would think even havinging as you mentioned a silouet decoy might have made the difference.

I've had many turkeys do the same thing, come in..not see a hen and just keep their distance.

I am waiting for like flambeau to come out with a lightweight buck decoy in the same fashion they do turkey decoys!!!! something you could break down rather quickly and stuff in a small bag!!!!...humm...I see a call to flambeau in the making


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to put my buck decoy well sky lighted on the crest of a hill, in a field near the boundary fence, next Monday morning.  

With the guys down there that hunt the adjoining property I can guarantee it would draw them right in.  

On a serious note, with your experience with decoys this year, they would be well worth trying. Every little bit helps.

Thanks


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

When I put out a buck decoy I only put one antler on it to make it seem subordinate. We shot a doe 2 weeks ago over the half rack. She wasn't too please with it though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I always wanted to take a deke over to public land on the first day of gun season and sit it in the middle of the field, just to see how much lead it soaks up


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

If you do that I would watch it from a very very long distance. It would be even funnier to see how many people shot at it in a place just off the road where no hunting is allowed.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

My friend Eric filmed a guy two years ago put the belly crawl on from like 200 yards out from a neighboring property on their buck decoy in BOW SEASON!!!.HAAA

The guy got to within 50 yards then starts flinging arrows at it!! Never hitting it ONCE! after 4 arrows, Eric and the guy hunting finally figured they would yell at the guy from the stand before he puts a big hole in their decoy.

for One..they guy was poaching..shoooting across a fence on a bordering property. 

TWO..He was a total idiot and that didnt realize it was not a real deer.(always carry your binoculars)

THREE... He was shooting from 50 yards with a bow.

The great thing was..they got it all on film!! haa. They interviewed the guy and put it in the blooper section of their first hunting DVD they put out last year. 

its pretty funny!! The guy is lucky Eric is a very calm christian man or he would have been in a world of misery!! lol. They did not press charges. I think the embarassing experience was a learning lesson enough for the guy!

PR


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Where do you find this DVD?


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

www.alloutdoorsproductions.com

Ive known chris sice I was five..and finally a dream of putting together a hunting vid came true. Ive know Eric, and Erich for 5 years.

You can get it from their web site, and its also in many stores across central ohio. 

its a great video. Its a different twist than most hunting videos. They angle towards personal property management. Bettering YOUR hunting properties for better hunting. 

Some vids are just killing..some are trying to teach you how to hunt, this is pretty different. I think you will like it. Besides some texas hunts where chris guids, most all the hunts are in Ohio. AND...you get to watch YOURS TRULY..me ... screw up and keep his arrow on the rest wrong and miss a doe!! haaa. I smoke the next one to come buy, but the miss is pretty funny!!! Its the first hunt on the video.

If you need anything else, shoot me a pm. I have an extra copy at the house I would be glad to send you for free! I can always get another one.

Keith


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

they only show the interview of the decoy slayer..not the whole thing. The guy only agreed to allow them to show the interview..and they had to cover up his face!! HAAAAAAAAA

shoot me your addy..i'll get it on the way to you.

PR


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

great now you let the cat out of the bag! I know someone in PA and he has a few guys that hunt with a very large racked buck decoy and he kills a monster every year! alot of guys he knows that hunts with decoys are extremely successful with them! I have yet to try them due to me having to carry them everywhere and with a bow, treestand and a decoy its a little much.... I did use a doe decoy once and had 6 does come in but they were very nervous because the deer wasn't moving so they stayed about 50 yards away.... but if you could add a little life to that deer maybe by pinning a tissue to its tail so it moves in the wind or even fishing line that might even increase your chances!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Two nights ago i used a "montana" buck decoy, which is one of the flat style ones. I called in two small buck, which saw the decoy and came aggressively charging in. I passed up both those bucks, and about a half hour later had a huge 9 point come in, ears back and hair standing up, this buck was just plain pissed off. Later, while trying to call in another buck, using my mouth to do a "grunt, snort, weeze" and heard a deer running towards me, here came a spike charging the decoy, he locked on the brakes about a foot before running smack dab into the decoy, and kept on going, one of the funniest things I have ever seen................so yea to answer the question, in the right situation the flat ones work too.


----------

